# Made my own version of the Roo bag



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I kept looking at the Roo bags from Borsa Bella and really wanted one. Since I know how to sew, I kept telling myself I could make one very similar, so finally took the initiative today and tried it. I made mine to fit my Kindle naked. I have an Oberon cover and a Noreve, but sometimes I just want to read it naked or take it somewhere with me naked. I might make another one that's big enough to fit my Kindle in its covers. It's a learning experience, so my next one should be easier. Anyway, here's pics of my version of the Roo bag.
It's actually purple, but looks more like blue in the pictures.


----------



## RowdysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

That is awesome!!  Great job!  I love the criss cross stitching too!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Very cool!  I wish I could sew that well.  I'm lucky my pillows are square.

Vicki


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice.  Is that a custom skin?
deb


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

RowdysMom said:


> That is awesome!! Great job! I love the criss cross stitching too!


Thanks, I can't decide if I like the criss-cross stitching or not. I put batting in it, so did that stitching to secure it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

drenee said:


> Very nice. Is that a custom skin?
> deb


Yes, Deb, it's a skin that I designed. I think this whole Kindle thing is an obsession, I spend more time and money on my Kindle than I do on my own accessories!


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

It's really adorable!!  I like the cross-stitching on it too, as well as the extra bit of padding that gives you for protection... and the charm is a really nice touch!


----------



## RowdysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Yes, Deb, it's a skin that I designed. I think this whole Kindle thing is an obsession, I spend more time and money on my Kindle than I do on my own accessories!


I would love to see your entire skin front to back....do you have it posted somewhere else here on the boards?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Yes, Deb, it's a skin that I designed. I think this whole Kindle thing is an obsession, I spend more time and money on my Kindle than I do on my own accessories!


I don't think it's an obsession with me, I KNOW it's an obsession. And the worse possible thing to do is spend time here on KB. LOL.
deb


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

drenee said:


> I don't think it's an obsession with me, I KNOW it's an obsession. And the worse possible thing to do is spend time here on KB. LOL.
> deb


LoL. I can definately relate!

Patricia, you did a great job! I especially like the beading on the ribbon!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

RowdysMom said:


> I would love to see your entire skin front to back....do you have it posted somewhere else here on the boards?


Here's the link where I originally posted it. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25992.0.html

I also designed the same skin without the Outlander quote on the back. I had someone email me a couple of weeks ago wanting to have a skin made from my design (without the Outlander quote). I was flattered!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful bag, you are very talented!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful!  I'm curious about the screensaver.  How do I get that?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Beautiful! I'm curious about the screensaver. How do I get that?


That might be more technical than I can explain.  Here's a thread with lots of screen savers on it. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.50.html

I think I got some of mine from there. I assume you have the screen saver hack on your Kindle? All of my screen savers have my name and phone number on them. It's just something I like. Here are some instructions for using GIMP to create screen savers for the Kindle. This is the way I always do it.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6032.0.html

You can also go to Photobucket.com and do a search for Kindle screensavers and there are quite a few there. I thought one of the members here, 911Jason, had some posted on Photobucket, but I don't know how to find them.

http://photobucket.com/images/kindle%20screensavers/


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I love it! Did you use a sewing machine, or did you make it by hand?


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Very cute bag; you did a great job!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Alice Yi-Li Yeh said:


> I love it! Did you use a sewing machine, or did you make it by hand?


Oh, I used the machine. I don't do much sewing by hand, except for quilting. I like to hand quilt.


----------

